

Guess Who Rated This Movie: Identifying Users Through Subspace Clustering - hrb1979
http://arxiv.org/abs/1408.2055

======
sjtrny
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8244553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8244553)

------
sjtrny
This method is interesting in that it provides a new application for subspace
clustering. However the subspace clustering method used (GPCA) has poor
performance compared to newer methods like Sparse/Low-Rank Subspace
Clustering. I'd like to see it done with one of these more modern approaches.

------
mattdeboard
I wonder if any government agencies are providing grants for this project.
Obviously this is me being a paranoiac (which I'm not normally) but this seems
like an excellent start to identifying individuals whose speech you don't
like.

